# 1966 Coppertone Schwinn Varsity project with bag, lights....



## bikepaulie (Oct 23, 2017)

Looking forward to cleaning this guy up and pedaling around the neighborhood. Original owner gave a hand-written note explaining how this was purchased in St Claire, MI for $69. ‘...worked all summer cutting grass to raise the money.’


----------



## GTs58 (Oct 23, 2017)

The original owner must have been mowing 7 days a week 12 hours a day. It took me quite a bit longer to save up the money. I started at the beginning of 1964 right after I saw the new Sprint equipped Varsity when it hit my local Dealers show room floor. I painted our house, pulled weeds on a 10,000 sq ft lot, mowed our grass and the neighbors yards and picked up glass pop bottles along the farm roads for a 2 cent return. Finally made enough to pick up my 64 mid Summer. I loved that bike so I pieced together a copy of it a few years ago. This one cost me an arm and a leg though.


----------



## Metacortex (Oct 23, 2017)

You didn't charge enough! LOL


----------



## bikepaulie (Oct 24, 2017)

GTs58 said:


> The original owner must have been mowing 7 days a week 12 hours a day. It took me quite a bit longer to save up the money. I started at the beginning of 1964 right after I saw the new Sprint equipped Varsity when it hit my local Dealers show room floor. I painted our house, pulled weeds on a 10,000 sq ft lot, mowed our grass and the neighbors yards and picked up glass pop bottles along the farm roads for a 2 cent return. Finally made enough to pick up my 64 mid Summer. I loved that bike so I pieced together a copy of it a few years ago. This one cost me an arm and a leg though.
> 
> View attachment 696861 View attachment 696862 View attachment 696863




Wow, that sure is pretty! Thanks for sharing!


----------

